# Robin Hoods



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

So last night it was myself and some older guys down at the range practicing for a tournament today and they wanted me to try back tension so I did and was getting good at it. So then they had me try this Stan back tension thumb trigger one...well I decided to shoot single spot to see my group better...Round one was all clear but then of course I had this tight group and was two lazy to switch to 5 spot and what do you know...Robin Hood...Now im down to 4 arrows...luckly one of the guys there owns an archery shop so he made me two arrows just in time for the tourny...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats on getting a robin-hood. My guess is that you don't want to do it again?

I've learned my lesson about shooting one spots. Three shots after I put on a new rest and I robin-hodded my first one. About 150 shots later I split one down the side.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

here in the UK most tournaments are held on single spots due to the high recurve archer count so we can get pretty screwed over.
Ive done 7 robin hoods to date . . . expensive =[


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've got about three true Robin Hoods with my selfbows about about a dozen busted nocks and torn up fletchings. I made a new batch of arrows and within two days the featehrs looked like the cats got a hold of them. Heck, I'm even going to switch from using selfnocked arrows to using plastic nocks because I can replace them so the whole arrow isn't ruined!

It's all fun and games until someone loses an arrow


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

yea i wasnt too happy...i wanted to throw the release at the wall but it wasnt mine and was $180..


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Robin Hooding is a thing that you do once, and want to be able to do, but not do it at the same time knowing you can!


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i've never gotten a robin hood, but that's just 'cause i use pin nocks. i've had to replace i think 3 or 4 pins this winter alone. most, if not all happened while i was blank bailing, 'cause i shoot a three spot now. if it weren't for the pins, every one of those would've been a $40 robin hood (X10s :wink


----------



## JLH1993 (Mar 14, 2009)

yea i know how that is i was practicing before state indoors and i shot my third arrow and it bounced off the target...i thought to my self how is that because i know that i am shooting enough pounds and after we got done i went to look at my arrows...come to find out i drove the bushing up in one of my arrows which caused the other to bounce out...


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> i've never gotten a robin hood, but that's just 'cause i use pin nocks. i've had to replace i think 3 or 4 pins this winter alone. most, if not all happened while i was blank bailing, 'cause i shoot a three spot now. if it weren't for the pins, every one of those would've been a $40 robin hood (X10s :wink


yeah i wish there were pin nocks available for Axis FMJ's, it would save me so much money =S
Im considering getting some Navigator FMJ's for that reason


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive done 13 robinhoods.

After a few you learn that its dumb to shoot all 12 of your arrows in to a big group at 20 yards.

It gets expensive.

I just moved to shooting 3 arrows at a time, or just shooting 5 spot


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Ive done 13 robinhoods.
> 
> After a few you learn that its dumb to shoot all 12 of your arrows in to a big group at 20 yards.
> 
> ...


aha, all 12 at once ? that was never gonna work out well.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't gotten a robin hood yet and I don't try to, the only thing i do is slap arrows and tear fletchings. I get really worried when I shoot up close like 10 to 20 yards because I might split one, I even sometimes purposely aim a little to the left or the right of my other arrow so I don't hit it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

2wyoming said:


> Ive done 13 robinhoods.
> 
> After a few you learn that its dumb to shoot all 12 of your arrows in to a big group at 20 yards.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I shoot only three arrows at a time too.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I shoot 1 maybe 2 arrows at a time in different spots. I don't want one becuse I can't afford it.


----------

